# faces!



## hibiscusmile (Aug 11, 2008)

:huh: Just wondering if we could get some different faces to use? These are great, terrific and fun, but isn't there something else we could have with them?


----------



## matt020593 (Aug 12, 2008)

Do you mean like skins of the forum?(different colours and stuff?)

If you do then I think that's a great idea!


----------



## hibiscusmile (Aug 12, 2008)

sorry I ment these faces!


----------



## Giosan (Aug 12, 2008)

I also thought you ment OUR faces :lol: i was like.. what? :/

But you mean emoticons.

And yes, more emoticons wouldn't be a bad idea.


----------



## idolomantis (Aug 12, 2008)

ye some new emoticons would be fun  more to use for me :lol:


----------



## The_Asa (Aug 12, 2008)

Yeah, there need to be a couple hundred more choices here. I want to express my emotions like it was on video! :lol: 

I do want more...


----------



## chrisboy101 (Aug 12, 2008)

lol but as mattew said. it would be good to change the colour theme of the forum


----------



## Rick (Aug 12, 2008)

smilies


----------



## The_Asa (Aug 12, 2008)

Rick said:


> smilies


What? :huh:


----------



## idolomantis (Aug 12, 2008)

The_Asa said:


> What? :huh:


the yellow things you use so much.


----------



## The_Asa (Aug 12, 2008)

I know what smilies are...


----------



## idolomantis (Aug 12, 2008)

The_Asa said:


> I know what smilies are...


thats great! me too!


----------



## The_Asa (Aug 12, 2008)

Rick sounds tired


----------



## idolomantis (Aug 12, 2008)

opposite of me i,m hyper like a rabbit on coke


----------



## Rick (Aug 13, 2008)

The_Asa said:


> Rick sounds tired


No. They are called smilies.


----------



## hibiscusmile (Aug 15, 2008)

:lol: You guys are the besT!    &lt;_&lt;


----------

